# Mobil Transporter



## Bruce Ewen (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to find a decent photograph of the Mobil Transporter (after she was jumboised). I was 3M there 1970/71 and ChOff in 1973 but any pictures I might have had have disappeared.

Many thanks,

Bruce Ewen


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Bruce,
There is a small photograph of the Mobil Transporter (after her conversion) in the the book "Mobil book of Ships - A century at sea", published by Mobil Shipping and Transportation in 1991, if you can find a copy. Unfortunately, the photo is too small to scan. Regards. Chris Allport


----------



## Bruce Ewen (Nov 23, 2010)

*Mobil Transporter Pic*

Hi Chris,

Many thanks for that. I'll see if I can lay my hands on a copy.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Bruce, Have you plans to put it on the mantle piece to keep kids away from the fire?

Brgds. Martin.


----------



## Bruce Ewen (Nov 23, 2010)

Now that would be a good idea in the UK but since I live in Singapore, we don't have a fire! I have Rob Walker here searching his archives for a photo since he was Cadet on her. I used to have some but I think my ex-wife might have them - or not!

Cheers.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There are three here..........

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Mc/slides/Mobil Transporter-01.html

but they don't look like a jumboised version.

I was RO on the 'Astral' in 1967, before the jumbo version of that. Didn't improve her looks.

David
+


----------



## Bruce Ewen (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi David,

Thanks for that. Yes seems they are before the jumbo job. She was my first ship in Mobil as Third Mate (and first tanker...well, sort of tanker) in 1970. I sailed on her again as Mate in late '73/early '74. Rob Walker who is GM of ASP here in Singapore ws a Cadet on her later in '74 and came across a photo in an album the other day while moving house, so I'll post that up if I can find how to do it.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I enjoyed my time there - nice ship. Capt Farrow was in charge followed by Capt Lewino. 

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bruce

This is what I meant by not improving looks.......

The first thumbnail is waiting at Port Stanvac - took the lifeboat for a spin around. The second is going to lay up in Loch Striven. 

David
+


----------

